# Groomer refused service because of "balls"



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I had Snoopy taken to the groomer to get the hair around his eyes trimmed and to get a santiary clip. The groomer felt around him and said he won't do it because he has "balls" on his stomach and behind his legs that will get bigger and worse if he gives him a bath. What the heck is "balls"? I wasn't there, my grandma was. I brush Snoopy daily and I have never found matts on him, I found some behind his ears but they were to close to the skin for me to cut out so I was going to have the groomer try to brush them out. So has anyone ever heard of a groomer refusing service because of balls? If this is a form of mats couldn't they just brush it out?


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm...that's...interesting. I can understand not wanting to bathe Snoopy without removing the mats. But outright refusing the groom? Hmmm...They should have been able to clean up the face for you, and at least shave out the "offending" mats. Maybe the groomer misunderstood or was in too much of a hurry to full understand what was going on. By "balls," she probably meant matting. 

Personally, depending on the severity of the mats, I would have either recommended scheduling a future appointment for a full-out grooming (if they were bad), or I would have offered to remove them with thinning shears and combing (if they weren't too close to the skin) or to shave them out. Not all mats can be brushed out - it's really at the groomer's discretion. Some mats can be deep-conditioned and brushed out, some have to be thinned and brushed, others have to be shaved. It really depends. I'd recommend calling the groomer yourself and getting her side of what happened, and say that you just wanted to confirm what needed to be done.

How old is Snoopy? Has he been groomed before? What kind of brush do you use at home? I absolutely LOVE his face, by the way...*gushes*


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the groomer said he'd have to shave down the area, didn't even want to attempt to demat him, though there are no mats, and said he had no time today. I called but the receptionist said that he leaves at 1pm. But I am going over there tomorrow morning to hear what he has to say and have him show me the mats. I mean I can run my fingers thru the hair, run the comb thru, and it doesn't catch on anything. Snoopy is 9 months old, I use a slicker brush and comb. 

I don't want him trimmed down because they cut him way to short, as you saw in the topic asking if you shave down your long hair dog, and its still winter so he'd be freezing as he gets cold with long hair and a coat anyway. I'm going to take him to a new groomer if he insist on shaving down his stomach and legs instead of taking his time and doing his job.


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like a lazy groomer to me. They have lots of tricks they can use to remove hair mats. I think it was just an excuse on the part of the groomer.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Well the groomer said he'd have to shave down the area, didn't even want to attempt to demat him, though there are no mats, and said he had no time today. I called but the receptionist said that he leaves at 1pm. But I am going over there tomorrow morning to hear what he has to say and have him show me the mats....I'm going to take him to a new groomer if he insist on shaving down his stomach and legs instead of taking his time and doing his job.


I think this sounds like a good plan. It's sounds like he was in a rush, and it looks like it may cost him a client! A slicker and a comb should definitely deter mats. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Having groomed dogs for 20+ years, I'm going to guess that Snoopy does indeed have mats very close the the skin and you are brushing and combing over them without knowing they are there - I've seen this many times. If so, he will either need to be dematted (if possible - some mats can't be brushed out) or the matted areas shaved.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

doggone6 said:


> Having groomed dogs for 20+ years, I'm going to guess that Snoopy does indeed have mats very close the the skin and you are brushing and combing over them without knowing they are there - I've seen this many times. If so, he will either need to be dematted (if possible - some mats can't be brushed out) or the matted areas shaved.


I will say ditto to that too. Sometimes you just don't realize they are there; I have had clients come in, and while the top coat is pretty well combed, some of the 'deeper' coat has 'spooks' (tiny matts) and matted coat that may be too difficult to comb out. It "could" be lazyness, but the groomer could have had some validity to what he was saying too, especially if he KNEW you wouldn't want the dog shaved off at all.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

doggone6 said:


> Having groomed dogs for 20+ years, I'm going to guess that Snoopy does indeed have mats very close the the skin and you are brushing and combing over them without knowing they are there - I've seen this many times. If so, he will either need to be dematted (if possible - some mats can't be brushed out) or the matted areas shaved.


Exactly what I was thinking. As far as refusing service, if you guys were asking for him to be bathed, not dematted I wouldn't have done it either. Matts do tighten considerably as they dry.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well my grandma didn't say he couldn't dematt him, he just said he didn't have time today. But I don't see how he would have to give him a bath to trim his nails, trim the hair around his eyes and do a sanitary clip.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well my grandma didn't say he couldn't dematt him, he just said he didn't have time today. But I don't see how he would have to give him a bath to trim his nails, trim the hair around his eyes and do a sanitary clip.


A bath is certainly not necessary to do those things. Sounds like a misunderstanding about what you wanted, easy enough since you weren't there to talk with him. If he didn't have the time, he didn't have the time. You wouldn't want him trying to rush through and not do a good job or worse yet injure himself or a dog b'cause he was trying to squeeze to much in would you?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

A dog that is matted around the balls takes quite a while. The skin is like a cats skin ( meaning its easy to cut as it is more elastic) and yes- this does take more time than a " regular groom.". Not to give benefit here but maybe it was a time factor. To rush this procedure would have seriously upset snoopy. Actually I am glad they said they could not do it that day. Better than having him tramatized.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> A dog that is matted around the balls takes quite a while. The skin is like a cats skin ( meaning its easy to cut as it is more elastic) and yes- this does take more time than a " regular groom.". Not to give benefit here but maybe it was a time factor. To rush this procedure would have seriously upset snoopy. Actually I am glad they said they could not do it that day. Better than having him tramatized.


I think the balls in reference were matts, not the actual slang phrase for testicles. I thought the same thing at first but remembered snoopy was neutered not too long ago.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well doggone6 was right, I went in there and he brought out this metal type of comb, don't know how to describe it and he stuck it into his legs and it got caught and Snoopy yelled out and he showed me how all of his legs were matted to the skin then he did the same to his stomach but I didn't like how tightly he grabbed his front feet and he kept digging into his stomach making Snoopy yell out. So we made an appointment to dematt him, he said that he will need to trim Snoopy short like he was last time to get rid of the mats. Then he said once his hair grows back I'll need to bring him in every two to three weeks to get his nails trimmed and to get a bath in a no tangle shampoo.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> I think the balls in reference were matts, not the actual slang phrase for testicles. I thought the same thing at first but remembered snoopy was neutered not too long ago.


 OPPS..  SORRY about that .. oh then no excuse.. lol..


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> I think the balls in reference were matts, not the actual slang phrase for testicles. I thought the same thing at first but remembered snoopy was neutered not too long ago.


Hahaha...I also read the thread title and thought that Snoopy must be a pretty special boy to still have balls after being neutered!!!


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Well doggone6 was right, I went in there and he brought out this metal type of comb, don't know how to describe it and he stuck it into his legs and it got caught and Snoopy yelled out and he showed me how all of his legs were matted to the skin then he did the same to his stomach but I didn't like how tightly he grabbed his front feet and he kept digging into his stomach making Snoopy yell out. So we made an appointment to dematt him, he said that he will need to trim Snoopy short like he was last time to get rid of the mats. Then he said once his hair grows back I'll need to bring him in every two to three weeks to get his nails trimmed and to get a bath in a no tangle shampoo.


Well, kudos to you for getting it taken care of. I had previously asked what kind of brush you used on Snoopy thinking that you were possibly missing getting to the skin. A greyhound comb (a metal comb, probably what the groomer used) is simply one of the best tools for brushing out drop coated breeds. Also bear in mind that the way a groomer handles a dog might look worse than it actually is. People who watch me probably wonder what the heck I'm doing, lifting and holding the dog in certain ways. A firm grip is required many times for the dog's safety. It's tricky finding the line between being the groomer who loves up on the dog but also doesn't let the dog walk all over them. You should have enough trust in your groomer to know that they'll exercise _appropriate_ discipline when necessary. It's just like working with kids. 

Your groomer should show you what brushes are best, and how to best brush Snoopy to help avoid him becoming matted down the line.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Durkbat, don't you dare be embarrassed or upset because of those mats! Unless you have someone to teach you HOW to brush and comb from the beginning you have no way of knowing that they have formed.

I am guessing the "comb" the groomer brought out was a dematting rake. They are necessary for dematting heavily matted dogs as a last resort, but once a dog is at the point of being felted (which sounds like Snoopy's problem) I have always refused to attempt dematting as it is painful and possibly dangerous for the dog.

As acanoffleas mentioned, groomers often have to have a firm grip on a dog to take care of areas the dog would rather they didn't, lol. My Gus - well trained as he is - still objects to having the hair pulled from his ear canals and I am certain he considers me the WORST of Mommies when I hold him still to take care of that chore during grooming. Rest assured that Snoopy was not injured because the groomer was holding his paws that way - he might have been if the groomer hadn't known how to hold him to show you the problem.

If I could make a suggestion, you might want to ask the groomer to teach you exactly how to brush and comb Snoopy and with what tools. You might have to pay a fee for the lesson, but it will make life happier and easier for everyone and you will be able to have Snoopy's hair trimmed as you prefer ever after.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats what I'm going to do, I'm getting ready to head down there to pick him up and I'm going to bring the comb and slicker brush and ask if he'd mind showing me how to do it. Though he leaves at 1pm so I don't know if there will be anyone there to show me.

Edit: Wow, the hair is shorter than I expected but I know it will grow back quickly. As I expected the groomer wasn't there to show me. So here is a pic of him, he's so cranky.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I want to see pictures of Snoopy with his new hair do. I love how boyish he looks when his hair is in a little bob.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AW! He looks so darn cute like that. I much prefer that look to the long hair do. He looks so tidy and boyish like that.


----------

